# Can any one tell me which Marcum I need?



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

I have decided to go with the Marcum units, but I am unsure as to how powerful of one I actually need. I know they just came out with a VX1 for the Cheap. I was curious if it is good enough to pick up fish hugging the bottom? Like perch and walleyes? I don't know if I should get something more expensive, I see they have an LX2, LX3, LX3tc, and LX5. I don't know what to get, I don't want to be dissapointed. I love fishing panfish, and know they come through at all different levels. I have converted a portable LCD fish Finder to Ice fishing and have used it for the past couple of years, it works well to find the fish but I can't stand the delay, That is why I am crossing over to the flasher. I just need help deciding what to get. Please............All opinions Welcome. The Reason for going with Marcum and not Vexilar is beacuase Marcums are made here in the USA. God Bless America!!! Good Fish'n Everyone!!!


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

The difference you will see between the VX-1, LX-2 is going to be in the zoom modes and amount of power...The VX-1 zooms in on bottom 5 feet only, which is nice for the bottom hugging eyes, LX-2 can zoom in on bottom 5 or 10 feet, to be honest with you the bottom 5 feet is plenty, the increased target seperation is nice but the only reason i use the zoom is to see the fish that are hugging bottom. I'd say if you are deciding between the VX-1 or LX-2 the VX-1 would do just fine. 
I myself own and recommend the LX-3tc, if for nothing else the true color, it is very easy on the eyes, no more fuzzy lines, just a solid green yellow or red...the Lx-3tc has the 5 or 10 foot zoom which can be adjusted to anywhere you want in the water column, so if you're fishing in 30 feet of water for crappies and they're coming in 10 feet off bottom you can set the zoom to 5 feet off bottom to 15 feet off bottom, i've had the lx-3 for 2 winters now and i don't think i've ever used the zoom anywhere but on bottom, but i suppose it is a nice option to have just in case you have some finnicky crappies and you want the seperation within 1 inch rather than 2.15 inches. The LX-3 also has a better Interference Rejection system than the LX-2 and VX-1. I guess it depends on what you're comfortable with spending on a sonar unit and how often you will use it. I myself home to get about 6 to 8 more years out of mine and then who knows what they'll come out with but i'm sure i'll have to have it.


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I still don't know what to get. I wish I could see the deffernt models in use. But that would be too easy right? I guess I don't understand the difference between the true color and the other models. On the LX2 and the Vx1 are you saying they dont give clear readings? You think the Lx3tc is all that is needed not the lx5? I am thinking of using my income tax return to buy one, so I guess the price doesn't really matter to much, sure I want to save money if I can. I appreciate all the help you guys can give me on this.


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

True color has a much more detailed appearance than non true color, without true color the flasher will be blurry and fish or your jig will look like a blob on the screen, with true color the lines are much more defined making it easer to see the seperation from your bait and the fish, and also easier on your eyes. I use jigging spoons tipped with minnow heads and with the lx-3tc in zoom mode i can see the minnow head seperated from the jigging spoon so if it falls off i know right away.
The LX-5 comes with a dual transducer 8 and 20 which you can go back and forth with the push of a button, I've heard the 8 degree is easier to spot fish if you are fishing right on a drop or fishing structure, but it will not spot the fish that are a little further from your bait/jig due to the tighter beam it shoots out. The 5 also has a little better target seperation in zoom mode of .75 vs 1 inch with the lx3. I'd say if money is not an issue go with the 5, you may find times when the extras on it come in handy, and i just noticed they have them for sale at reeds sports in MN for $34 off retail.


----------

